# Hobby 600 cocktail locker - useless



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

Regrettably downsized due to OH ill health and decided on Hobby Siesta 600. Compact and solid - but whatever possessed them to put a glass fronted display cabinet in on left hand panel as you enter. It takes at least 12 in a glitzy lit cupboard which looks more suited to a cocktail bar. In a motorhome for two seems very OTT just wonder if anyone has any ideas ?


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

we have a Hobby Exclusive 600 that has a bar like you describe. I believe that this is a feature of all Hobby vans. My husband thinks it's ridiculous too, but I think it's quite fun, and on our recent trip of the Highlands & Islands, I declared the 'bar open' each evening by switching the lights on, and having our first drink :lol:


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh, yes, we used the glasses. I've stopped carrying glasses in the other cupboards because they are so secure in this cabinet. The door btw is plastic


----------



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

what an angel you are! where do you hang your coats??
do you travel with your dog??
have you suffered from condensation in the top lockers which have been reported??
Is the auto step working well??
Many thanx....


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh, yes, we used the glasses. I've stopped carrying glasses in the other cupboards because they are so secure in this cabinet. The door btw is plastic


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

Sorry seem to have posted previous twice.

We hang our (dry) coats in the wardrobe, and wet ones in the shower. I'm not sure if the pole that runs high up along the long side of the shower cubicle is factory fitted, or fitted by the previous owner, but that is really useful for wet gear. Can fit two jackets and over trousers on hangers there, and of course there is a heating vent in the shower cubicle which helps. It would be easy to fit one of these, it is the kind of telescopic pole you would buy to hang a shower curtain from. There is another slimmer one fitted above the basin area. We use these for drying towels too - with pegs. (Obviously outside drying is preferred, but our Scotland trip was a bit wet).

The automatic step is fine. The problems we have had have been pipes leaking when the boiler is working. Still not got is resolved. The dealers gave us a 6 month 'gold' warranty, but we don't think it covers pipes, and we are having trouble finding a local dealer who will do 'warranty' work anyway. The central light doesn't work either. We didn't notice condensation in the overhead lockers, but perhaps we haven't had it cold enough yet?

Sadly the Dobe in my avatar passed away in July. However he never really like the Motorhome - he was finally persuaded in last December (in our previous van) for a day trip, but he found it very stressful. He always travelled well in the car though

I have another dog now, Jeffrey a SBT, who loves travelling in any vehicle. I think we might take him with us on a short trip, but it's not a very big motorhome, is it, so I'm thinking that he may well make us feel a bit cramped. Also there are so many places you can't take your dog. Lots of people do travel with dogs, but I think you would be always having to consider the dogs needs first. I'm not sure that husband would consider that to be a holiday!


----------

